# The Shadow Conspiracy Klamotten



## paule_p2 (27. August 2006)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach Klamotten von the Shadow Conspiracy, hab schon in den einschlägien shops gesucht (gs, parano, bmxstuff) hab vereinzelt auch nen paar sachen gefunden, aber nicht das was ich suche, nämlich den DEO BELT, das SMEAR u. CREEPER T-shirt und den SIC Blazer. Da shadow ja imo keine deutschland vertrieb hat würds mich intressieren wo ich das Zeug herbekomm auser aus Amerika.

Ach ja weiß einer zufällig noch ob irgendein deutscher Onlineshop den Shadow Slim seat mit grüner Stickerei auf Lager hat?


paule


----------



## AhOi! (27. August 2006)

Der 360 Grad Shop in München/Lohhof macht den Vertrieb für UGP/und ShadowConspiracy...   www.360shop.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (27. August 2006)

einfach drauf warten bis die wieder nen vertrieb haben. so lange wird sich das denke ich nicht hinziehen.


			
				AhOi! schrieb:
			
		

> Der 360 Grad Shop in München/Lohhof macht den Vertrieb für ShadowConspiracy...



das war mal.


----------



## Misanthrop (27. August 2006)

huber hat den vertrieb übernommen


----------



## AhOi! (27. August 2006)

ahh ok dann lag ich wohl falsch


----------



## paule_p2 (27. August 2006)

ok, danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## [email protected] (27. August 2006)

oder mal bei christel von daredevil-cycles.com nachfragen, der hat mir damals auch meinen goldenen shadow slim besorgt.


----------



## Son (28. August 2006)

joooo, daredevil-cycles ruuult


----------



## AerO (28. August 2006)

ähm, dumm?
wenn shadow temporär keinen vertrieb hat, wie soll der dann zu humanen preisen da rankommen? 
warten wird oft belohnt, dummheit wird bestraft..


----------



## Son (28. August 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, dumm?
> wenn shadow temporär keinen vertrieb hat, wie soll der dann zu humanen preisen da rankommen?
> warten wird oft belohnt, dummheit wird bestraft..


Jo, da haste recht. Das lag wohl am vielen Bier.


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2006)

was nun? stahljunk sagt huber hat nun den vertrieb und du sagst zur zeit hat ihn niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (28. August 2006)

es gibt von unity noch nichts offizielles, dass shadow nun über die zu beziehen ist. gehört hab ich davon auch, aber sich auf mutmaßungen zu verlassen wird meißtens nichts. wartet einfach mal!


----------



## ZoMa (29. August 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt von unity noch nichts offizielles, dass shadow nun über die zu beziehen ist. gehört hab ich davon auch, aber sich auf mutmaßungen zu verlassen wird meißtens nichts. wartet einfach mal!



unitybmx.com..


----------



## paule_p2 (29. August 2006)

also unity macht den vertrieb... über welche läden bekommt man dann das zeug?


----------



## RISE (29. August 2006)

Da kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber zumindest dieser Blazer war, als es ihn mal kurz gab, stark limitiert.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. August 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber zumindest dieser Blazer war, als es ihn mal kurz gab, stark limitiert.



****, den wollte ich auch haben


----------



## paule_p2 (29. August 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber zumindest dieser Blazer war, als es ihn mal kurz gab, stark limitiert.





hm, danke für die info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (29. August 2006)

du kannst theoretisch zu jedem laden in deiner nähe gehen. dem sagste was du haben willst und wo er es beziehen kann. wenn dieser händler kein inkompetenter flachwixer wie 3/4 seiner kollegen ist sollte er dir das zeug auch recht schnell beschaffen können, sofern lieferbar!
oder schreibst einfach ne mail mit bestellung an meine signatur.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. August 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst theoretisch zu jedem laden in deiner nähe gehen. dem sagste was du haben willst und wo er es beziehen kann. wenn dieser händler kein inkompetenter flachwixer wie 3/4 seiner kollegen ist sollte er dir das zeug auch recht schnell beschaffen können, sofern lieferbar!
> oder schreibst einfach ne mail mit bestellung an meine signatur.



Richtig! In 90% der Fälle hat der Händler einfach keinen Bock sich bei dem Vertrieb anzumelden und dort eine Gewerbeanmeldung hinzufaxen.

Die meisten Großhändler wollen höchstens eine Erstbestellung per Nachnahme aber kein Mindermengenzuschlag, gewaltige Erstbestellungen oder einen Gebietsschutz bei Teilen.


----------



## ZoMa (30. August 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Großhändler wollen höchstens eine Erstbestellung per Nachnahme aber kein Mindermengenzuschlag, gewaltige Erstbestellungen oder einen Gebietsschutz bei Teilen.



Bei Sportimport ist das allerdings so. Zumindest war es mal der Fall und bei La Finca läufts ähnlich..


----------



## jimbim (2. September 2006)

tag! weiß denn einer, wann die anderen parts von shadow z.b. zu parano etc. kommen? z.b. die sättel, pedale und die anderen sachen, die auf der shadow website zu sehen sind


----------



## Janski (3. September 2006)

am besten immer direkt beim shop anfragen, oder bei unitybmx, die makken ja jetz den vertrieb


----------

